# Getting married in Dubai



## Rosalie (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi..My boyfriend will be coming to Dubai in a couple of months on a tourist visa (he is Canadian citizen). Will it be possible for us to get married here? Can someone on tourist visa get married in Dubai?


----------



## NeoPhoenix (Oct 17, 2011)

First of all Congrats! 

As far as i know there are no issues in people getting married in Dubai. I've actually heard stories about people getting married here. But i am sure that if there are any restrictions someone here would know


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Rosalie said:


> Hi..My boyfriend will be coming to Dubai in a couple of months on a tourist visa (he is Canadian citizen). Will it be possible for us to get married here? Can someone on tourist visa get married in Dubai?


Yes and yes. 

You need to decide which church you want to get married in (assuming you are Christian) and they will tell you exactly what you need to provide and when. 

I got married in Dubai, as have many friends, and it wasn't complicated at all.


----------



## Rosalie (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I am just worried because i have read that you can get married in Dubai only if both of you are residents here. The fact that my boyfriend is not a resident here makes me worry.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

I have work colleagues who have gotten married here in Dubai at the church near Battutah Mall.

AFAIK, they were very easy process...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Rosalie said:


> Thanks for the replies. I am just worried because i have read that you can get married in Dubai only if both of you are residents here. The fact that my boyfriend is not a resident here makes me worry.


Per my earlier post - yes you can get married here if not a resident, but check with the churches for their specific requriements.


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

I would just call up a church and ask them. Or visit a church and ask them. 

It is a very valid doubt.


----------



## Rosalie (Sep 23, 2010)

What about if we wanted to have a civil wedding since he's not going to stay long and we need to have a fast preparation. Sorry if i'm asking a lot of question.


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

Rosalie said:


> What about if we wanted to have a civil wedding since he's not going to stay long and we need to have a fast preparation. Sorry if i'm asking a lot of question.


Don't you have to get registered before getting married? 

St Mary's Church in Bur Dubai has priests available to talk to from 8am-12pm and 4-6pm every day except Fridays and Sundays about procedures. But phone to double check on holidays or during Lent.

This page has a lot of info about the topic - 
Marriage in Dubai

Here is another link - 
http://gulfnews.com/life-style/people/how-to-get-married-in-dubai-1.18131


Not sure if you have checked that out already. Best bet would be to contact your Embassy Hot-Line.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Rosalie said:


> What about if we wanted to have a civil wedding since he's not going to stay long and we need to have a fast preparation. Sorry if i'm asking a lot of question.


As a Brit you cannot have a civil wedding in Dubai.

Holy Trinity in Oud Metha can move pretty quickly as they are used to arranging shotgun weddings. They require the least preparation of any church in Dubai. St Mary's is Catholic and has stricter rules

As you keep being told - contact the church for details and up to date requirements.

Holy Trinity Church Dubai

Holy Trinity Church Dubai


----------

